# API Sourcen in Eclipse attachen



## Leroy42 (11. Mai 2006)

Beim Versuch während des Debuggens *in* eine Methode der Api 
einzutreten, hatte Eclipse mir angeboten die Sourcen zu attachen.
Klappte auch wunderbar.

Jetzt habe ich vorgestern etwas rumgespielt (siehe meinen Thread Wieso 2 JREs ?)
und das SDK neu installiert.

Seitdem findet Eclipse die API-Sourcen nicht mehr   
Leider fragt er mich auch nicht mehr, beim Versuch in eine Methode
einzutreten, ob ich die Sourcen attachen will.

Weiß jemand, wie ich ohne Neuinstallation von Eclipse die korrekt
srz.zip Datei einstellen kann? In Project/Settings und Windows/Preferences
habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## byte (11. Mai 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21584

siehe Erklärung von 0xdeadbeef (könnte btw in die FAQ aufgenommen werden)


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Mai 2006)

Danke, werd' ich zuhause gleich versuchen.


----------



## bygones (11. Mai 2006)

öh es geht darum einfach in den source der java klassen zu hüpfen ?

dann musst du nur ein JDK als verwendetes Java nehmen dann per STRG+Mausklick kommst du zu den codes


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Mai 2006)

Stimmt @dbc   
Deadbeef's Vorgehensweise war gar nicht nötig.


----------

